# Let�s see your tobacco storage



## 315jessie (Jul 31, 2017)

*Let's see your tobacco storage*

My wife is gonna kill me . I took it upon myself to clean out the hutch to put my tobacco in it so it's not just sitting out in the open but unfortunately I have a lot more coming this week lol 
So far this is what I have










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

It will be alright, she will appreciate the fact that your practicing your organizational skills!


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

^^^Truth! Also, she'll be happy to know that this investment is designed to go up in smoke....

Sent from an undisclosed high altitude UAV..smile for the camera.......


----------



## Old_Salt (Feb 25, 2008)

Old Salt's stash


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

I don't have much I tried to get in to it. About five six seven years ago I lost track of time. I picked up three pipes a couple from a nice guy here on the forums indigo smoke. Grabbed some mason jars bought a dozen or so tinned tobacco's off smoking pipes. I think theres perfect plug in there to Peterson and here it's it's on my table I wonder how much longer can age without going bad.









Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

Old_Salt said:


> Old Salt's stash


That is a beautiful sight!:smile2:


----------



## _stormin_ (Jun 25, 2017)

This one may catch me some heat, but I keep my stash in a drawer organized in a manner that makes perfect sense to me.


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Not even a year into fully enjoying pipes...




























Sent from orbit above Douglas GA


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I don't have much I tried to get in to it. About five six seven years ago I lost track of time. I picked up three pipes a couple from a nice guy here on the forums indigo smoke. Grabbed some mason jars bought a dozen or so tinned tobacco's off smoking pipes. I think theres perfect plug in there to Peterson and here it's it's on my table I wonder how much longer can age without going bad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Depends on what it is of course, but I probably wouldn't let it go much more than another 10-20 years! :grin2:


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

Great thread!
Mine is all over the place currenly. Wherever I can find a few inches not covered in toys, clothes and the wife's stuff.
When I get it all organized I'll post a pic here.


----------



## NightFish (Jan 27, 2017)

This topic has come up a few times now and I've enjoyed seeing other puffers' photos but always neglected to share my own. So ... I guess it's my turn to get it all out for the camera. My "cellar" fits in 2 cardboard boxes, 2 repurposed tupperdors, and one bigger tote. I also have a dresser drawer full of jars that I smoke out of and a few boxes of jars (not pictured) on my bigger work boat.

I blame all of this on @UBC03 for getting me started on pipe smoking by bombing me with an awesome noob starter package almost exactly one year ago to the day.


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

NightFish said:


> This topic has come up a few times now and I've enjoyed seeing other puffers' photos but always neglected to share my own. So ... I guess it's my turn to get it all out for the camera. My "cellar" fits in 2 cardboard boxes, 2 repurposed tupperdors, and one bigger tote. I also have a dresser drawer full of jars that I smoke out of and a few boxes of jars (not pictured) on my bigger work boat.
> 
> I blame all of this on @*UBC03* for getting me started on pipe smoking by bombing me with an awesome noob starter package almost exactly one year ago to the day.


All that and then some more...in less than a year!
WOW!
My hat's off to you brother. You're way down the rabbit hole


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

@NightFish, wow! You and the Dark Lord just demonstrated what exponential means! Very, very nice.


----------



## Joe Sticks (May 31, 2016)

*Let's see your tobacco storage*

Well, as pipe smokers, we have less political pull than cigar smokers. (I enjoy both.) My theory is that it has to do with winning the crucial presidential election votes of Florida. The cigar industry is still important in that state. (As a cigar lover, JFK wanted to exempt them from the embargo of Cuba. But, Tampa cigar manufactures raised a fuss when consulted on this & the rest is history. )

Who's looking out for the tiny population of tobacco pipe smokers ?

Nada.

In some states, even the pot smokers have more political pull ! 
In those states, I hear of legalized pot shops in every city & just about every hodunk county.

Bottom line? TAD makes great sense now & in the future. We pipe smokers are the perfect 'skinny guy at the beach' for politicians to kick sand in our face. Stock up now while ya can (at reasonable prices).

That's my story & I'm sticking to it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

Joe Sticks said:


> Bottom line? TAD makes great sense now & in the future. We pipe smokers are the perfect 'skinny guy at the beach' for politicians to kick sand in our face. Stock up now while ya can (at reasonable prices).
> 
> That's my story & I'm sticking to it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Very good analysis and I would agree with you if I knew what a TAD was LOL.

As to stocking up: Some of us may need an actuary to calculate how much to cellar. We don't want to have too much left over when we move to the home. :wink2:


----------



## Joe Sticks (May 31, 2016)

Piper said:


> Very good analysis and I would agree with you if I knew what a TAD was LOL.
> 
> As to stocking up: Some of us may need an actuary to calculate how much to cellar. We don't want to have too much left over when we move to the home. :wink2:


TAD = Tobacco Acquisition Disease (or Disorder)

there is also PAD 
same as above but refers to pipes



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## huffer33 (Jun 13, 2017)

I had all this in my office but it turned out legitimately to be off-gassing enough to bother my wife's asthma so it is currently back in the basement and hastily dumped there. At least it is up to 50 degrees down there now. There is also a 100 count humidor full of small jars still in the office. Also at less than a year of TAD...

Didn't realize I had a tin of Blackwoods Flake until I did the pics - pretty psyched about that lol!


----------



## _stormin_ (Jun 25, 2017)

DAMN @NightFish leave a little baccy for the rest of us!!!


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

Joe Sticks said:


> TAD = Tobacco Acquisition Disease (or Disorder)
> 
> there is also PAD
> same as above but refers to pipes
> ...


Thanks Joe.

I thought I had recovered from TAD but after seeing the collections of @NightFish and @huffer33 I think I might need a booster shot to prevent a relapse.


----------



## NightFish (Jan 27, 2017)

_stormin_ said:


> DAMN @NightFish leave a little baccy for the rest of us!!!





Piper said:


> I thought I had recovered from TAD but after seeing the collections of @NightFish and @huffer33 I think I might need a booster shot to prevent a relapse.


I haven't been in the pipe tobacco game very long but after seeing 2 major brands disappear, Syrian Latakia go extinct, the FDA guillotine drop, tobacco taxes skyrocket in my state, certain blends increasingly difficult to find, etc. I guess I've bought into the whole idea that the golden age of pipe tobacco will be coming to an end in the not too distant future. I also don't believe that we will be able to get away with evading obscene state taxes by buying tobacco online from retailers based in other states for much longer. In fact, I would not be surprised to see internet sales of tobacco more than double in price or be banned altogether. I feel like mainstream America now hates tobacco use with a passion and would love to eliminate our hobby from the face of the earth. The pool of pipe smokers is dwindling away to the point where our disappearance will hardly be noticed by society at large and certainly will not be mourned. I personally don't know a single person that smokes pipe tobacco other than you guys. What does it say about our hobby when something as loved and iconic as Dunhill tobacco goes belly up because it is no longer profitable?

The mantra is that pipe tobacco will never be as plentiful, affordable, and readily available as it is right now. On top of that we never know when a particular blend we enjoy will disappear without warning. We've seen it happen and can be sure that it will happen again, so in my opinion it would be wise to cellar some away now if you can.

I'm still in my 30's and plan on smoking a pipe for the rest of my days so I've decided to put the majority of my pipe smoking funds toward tobacco instead of pipes until I'm confident that I can comfortably weather the oncoming sh!t storm. I hope I'm wrong and our hobby will live long and prosper. However, whether I am right or wrong I'll have a awesome stash of aged tins to enjoy so I really don't see a downside to cellaring away what I can afford now.

Here's how I look at it.
I get about 10 bowls out of an ounce of tobacco. If I were to smoke just one bowl a day, 7 days a week, that would be about 2.5 pounds per year. I hope to be smoking for about 40 more years so I'll need 100 pounds to carry me through it. I'm absolutely *not* going to try to pack away 100 pounds and don't necessarily want to be smoking exclusively 40 year old tins at the end but it sure would feel good to have at least a third of that in the cellar. And what if I want to smoke 2 bowls a day? At this point I don't even know what I like so I'm just buying a couple tins of anything that looks interesting and then putting up a modest stash of whatever makes the cut to help ease the pain if the sky comes crashing down.

Sorry for the off topic long winded depressing rant...


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

Excellent analysis @NightFish and eloquently put. My actuarial calculation is different from yours but I think what you say about tobacco use in general and pipe smoking in particular is very true. I think the way the disdain for tobacco will be expressed legislatively will be through taxes (of course) so tobacco will still be available, it will just be almost prohibitively expensive.


----------



## huffer33 (Jun 13, 2017)

NightFish said:


> I haven't been in the pipe tobacco game very long but after seeing 2 major brands disappear, Syrian Latakia go extinct, the FDA guillotine drop, tobacco taxes skyrocket in my state, certain blends increasingly difficult to find, etc. I guess I've bought into the whole idea that the golden age of pipe tobacco will be coming to an end in the not too distant future. I also don't believe that we will be able to get away with evading obscene state taxes by buying tobacco online from retailers based in other states for much longer. In fact, I would not be surprised to see internet sales of tobacco more than double in price or be banned altogether. I feel like mainstream America now hates tobacco use with a passion and would love to eliminate our hobby from the face of the earth. The pool of pipe smokers is dwindling away to the point where our disappearance will hardly be noticed by society at large and certainly will not be mourned. I personally don't know a single person that smokes pipe tobacco other than you guys. What does it say about our hobby when something as loved and iconic as Dunhill tobacco goes belly up because it is no longer profitable?
> 
> The mantra is that pipe tobacco will never be as plentiful, affordable, and readily available as it is right now. On top of that we never know when a particular blend we enjoy will disappear without warning. We've seen it happen and can be sure that it will happen again, so in my opinion it would be wise to cellar some away now if you can.
> 
> ...


Lots of interesting considerations there. My thinking was more simple along the lines of "I want one of those, and that sounds good..." The proverbial kid in a candy store lol.

I hadn't heard about Syrian Latakia?


----------



## NightFish (Jan 27, 2017)

huffer33 said:


> Lots of interesting considerations there. My thinking was more simple along the lines of "I want one of those, and that sounds good..." The proverbial kid in a candy store lol.
> 
> I hadn't heard about Syrian Latakia?


I like that approach much better. A kid in a candy store sounds far more pleasant than a paranoid guy building a bunker for the apocalypse.

I pretty sure that the very last run of HH Vintage Syrian is in the hands of retailers now. I just checked and Smoking Pipes is down to 235 of the 1.75oz tins. Here's a video of the final run coming off the assembly line

__
http://instagr.am/p/BbCT7vbBBYu/

And some more info on the situation - https://dutchpipesmoker.wordpress.com/2013/02/07/syrian-latakia/


----------



## Hitch12345 (Jan 29, 2018)

Probably my last great 'find' since gaining back my smoking cabinet. The fishbowl had sat on top of the cabinet for years out in the garage, I didnt suspect anything to be in there but some dried out bits&pieces. Well there some of those, but also 4 oz of Rum Twist, about an oz of Mac Baren's Dark Twist, unused sample size of Butternut Burley and a half dozen bags from Rich's each hand labeled by Steve Books .


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

Hitch12345 said:


> View attachment 197178
> Probably my last great 'find' since gaining back my smoking cabinet. The fishbowl had sat on top of the cabinet for years out in the garage, I didnt suspect anything to be in there but some dried out bits&pieces. Well there some of those, but also 4 oz of Rum Twist, about an oz of Mac Baren's Dark Twist, unused sample size of Butternut Burley and a half dozen bags from Rich's each hand labeled by Steve Books .
> 
> View attachment 197186


Now _that's_ what I call classy storage! And vintage tobacco to boot!:vs_cool:


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Repurposed one of the kids old dressers.. Works for me..





































sent from... Jon's pickup.. we leaving or what? I'm hungry!!!


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

UBC03 said:


> Repurposed one of the kids old dressers.. Works for me..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe I shouldn't have nubbed that HUHC because I'm starting to swoon. :smile2:


----------



## NightFish (Jan 27, 2017)

UBC03 said:


> Repurposed one of the kids old dressers.. Works for me..


Oh man ... the jars I sent you look like crap next to all those nice printed labels.

Somehow I pictured your stash to be more of a mountain of Royal Yacht.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

NightFish said:


> Oh man ... the jars I sent you look like crap next to all those nice printed labels.


I can't read my writing/abbreviations.. So I bought a label maker.. Best 20$ I've ever spent. As a bonus, I did my breaker box with it also..

sent from... Jon's pickup.. we leaving or what? I'm hungry!!!


----------



## NightFish (Jan 27, 2017)

UBC03 said:


> I can't read my writing/abbreviations.. So I bought a label maker.. Best 20$ I've ever spent. As a bonus, I did my breaker box with it also..


I feel your pain. I almost bought a label maker once but couldn't go through with it after picturing what my house would look like if my wife got her hands on it. She's plastered this place with enough labels as it is. It's just not fair that she got the dazzling cheerleader handwriting and mine looks like it came from a drunk doctor on a rollercoaster.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

NightFish said:


> I feel your pain. I almost bought a label maker once but couldn't go through with it after picturing what my house would look like if my wife got her hands on it. She's plastered this place with enough labels as it is. It's just not fair that she got the dazzling cheerleader handwriting and mine looks like it came from a drunk doctor on a rollercoaster.


If I take my time I have, what one lady called, Catholic school penmanship.. Everything perfectly straight and legible.. But I haven't been able to take my time with anything in a LONG TIME..

sent from... Jon's pickup.. we leaving or what? I'm hungry!!!


----------



## rvillegachapa (May 4, 2016)

My parents were about to throw out my old high school desk. I said wait a minute, Cellar?! And thus it began!


----------



## NightFish (Jan 27, 2017)

Looking good, @rvillegachapa!
I'm also glad to see that I'm not the only one with blue masking tape for jar labels.:vs_laugh:


----------



## rvillegachapa (May 4, 2016)

I like to keep things classy and refined! Lol


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

Here's mine. 4 jars deep. The box is the same plus a few baggies. Some large freezer baggies and some small baggies from PnC.
Second shelf is my blocks for carving, stain, gloves, stems, etc.
It's all kept in my wife's dog grooming room. I figured she had the extra cupboard space, I might as well fill it up for her.
All my pipes are in a different room on a little carousel pipe stand.


----------



## Champagne InHand (Sep 14, 2015)

I would take a picture but then you all would start to worry about my hoarding issues. Lol. I store mine in pint jars, filling up 2 large tupperdors, or quart jars plus a whole bin of bags in a 9 gallon tupperdor until I blend them up and put them into glass. I also have a tupperdor filled half way with tins. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hawk45 (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## akpreacherplayz (Mar 9, 2018)

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

Storing some more tobacco tonight. Put almost 2 lbs of Balken Supreme into jars.
Also...if anyones looking for some Balken Supreme....lol


----------

